# Trolling For White Bass



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I need to know what you guys have been using. 

30 years ago we used Hellbenders with a 18 to 20 inch dropper that had a white or yellow bucktail on it. If they where not too deep we used the old Bombers with the same dropper.

Going this weekend so need some tips pretty quick...


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Still works. Or Pet Spoons. or Spec rigs. Go to the $1 bin and buy the off colored big crankbaits that the clearance out. They pull way easier IMO.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hopefully they miss the forecast on this so-called tropical disturbance. Could bring some wind. You may need the offshore boat!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Need some from Bass Pro Shop or Academy. ..Katy area...


----------



## nativeTEXAN1 (Jan 5, 2010)

No. 10 jetdiver with a silver pet spoon and white bucktail. Hammered the whitebass a couple weeks ago with this setup. I tried the pet spoon about 3 foot behind the jet diver with florocarbon. We used the no. 10 because the fish were holding in 15 foot of water that weekend. The jetdiver size corresponds to the depth no. 10 equates to 10 foot deep.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Captn C said:


> Need some from Bass Pro Shop or Academy. ..Katy area...


You can have these, they're already rigged. (You know how you are at tying leaders)

Just stay in the right lane on the old roadbed back and forth. Then back and forth at varying distances from the rocks on the dam. SOS

:biggrin:

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Luh...ekhJGPlfnO5j9REysKBoC0DcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

*Academy*

Pet Spoons are harder to come by. Try Academy first.



Captn C said:


> Need some from Bass Pro Shop or Academy. ..Katy area...


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

*Hooks*

Them trebles on the roadbed will get expensive. Cut them off



Harbormaster said:


> You can have these, they're already rigged. (You know how you are at tying leaders)
> 
> Just stay in the right lane on the old roadbed back and forth. Then back and forth at varying distances from the rocks on the dam. SOS
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I use a full size rattle trap with a little pet spoon behind. Change the hooks to a #8. I also pull a shad colored crank bait on the other rod. Get WB to 15"


GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

We also used to drag the teardrop Little George at Somerville and the banana shaped one on Livingston. 

Any one here dragging any?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want some pet spoons and can not find any I have extra. #12 size.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Pet Spoons are almost $5.00 with tax at Academy now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Loose a jet diver and 2 pet spoons and you just kissed a $20 bill goodbye.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Since I am killing time at the airport......

I use hellbenders with the hooks removed and tie a #13 pet spoon roughly 16" behind it. The amount of line and your speed control the depth. I have tried double pet spoons and 6' leaders and they are harder to work with and aren't worth the trouble. I have also used little George's and crank baits but my got to is still the above. 

I look at trolling as a way to visit with your fishing buddy; easy fishing, chew the fat and have a good time. It is also the way to have a little wind blowing to cool you off when it is hot as all get out in the summer.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

*Totally agree*

Same for me GT. Its fun and just relaxing especially with the kids. War zone if they are casting or flinging those trebles around.



GT11 said:


> Since I am killing time at the airport......
> 
> I use hellbenders with the hooks removed and tie a #13 pet spoon roughly 16" behind it. The amount of line and your speed control the depth. I have tried double pet spoons and 6' leaders and they are harder to work with and aren't worth the trouble. I have also used little George's and crank baits but my got to is still the above.
> 
> I look at trolling as a way to visit with your fishing buddy; easy fishing, chew the fat and have a good time. It is also the way to have a little wind blowing to cool you off when it is hot as all get out in the summer.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the the replies...boat had to stay at the dealer...helm is leaking...so no trip to Somerville this weekend 😞


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Save your downrigger and generally also your spoon. Get hung up? Just back up. Or break off and diver will surface.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Save your downrigger and generally also your spoon. Get hung up? Just back up. Or break off and diver will surface.


This is how I rig them, I catch a lot of fish on sassy shad rigged this way, also the hybrids like the bigger baits so we catch them mixed in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Save your downrigger and generally also your spoon. Get hung up? Just back up. Or break off and diver will surface.


That is an excellent suggestion!
Heck, many lures with a stout hook would work. The Aberdeen of a crappie jig may straighten on a hybrid or striper.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Nice rig Mark...I like the way that is done


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thatâ€™s a cool rig for sure Mark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Great set up !! this will save some on some hang-ups for sure. Thanks for the illustration


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice one Mark. If the trailer is at least 5lbs lighter test you shouldn't lose the diver. Unless it hangs but it you pull the diver the opposite direction it will free itself most of the time.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Use fairly stout line from your diver to the swivel or sinker slip(that's what I use), and you will never lose that diver. And yes, for som reason this rig will usually recover the lures too, if you back up over the hookup and let it all float up. Same rig used for backtrolling for salmon on the Kenai. 
When finished fishing, reel the diver up to where it's even with the reel, rod vertical, take your spoon under the reel and back up to an eyelet on the rod. I usually use 3-4 feet Vanish, etc mono from swivel to spoon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That vanish leader has become more important than usual with this clear water. Ive been using it on everything.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

With rains we are having in the Houston area "clear water" might not be as big an issue as it was last week.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Going start using vanish. I think I have some in the salt bag.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I always use clear line. Berkley Big game. Over the years I have had people in the boat with me and not doing good while using braid or the green fluorescent color. Pull off a little clear big game to make a leader and it's on. Years back took a known sports reporter fishing and he was excited about all the new lines on the market. He was using braid and not catching many fish. Again make a short leader from clear line and it was on. 

Now since Mark has let the cat out of the bag I will have to buy some divers if I want to fish that way. I never had to buy any due to people coming in shallow water and breaking off. Got a good selection that will last a while. :biggrin:


----------



## spotsandspecks (Apr 5, 2006)

What is the typical speed range for trolling for White Bass? I am taking the family camping on LL in a week and was going to give this a try.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

2.4 mph is kinda of the standard, when trolling crankbaits with no trailer they like it about 3 mph. In cold weather as slow as you can go is sometimes the best.

It's one of those things that can change day to day, like how much line to let out and how long a leader to use. Small changes in these factors can sometimes make a big difference in catching.
The usual is 2.4 mph with a jet diver and pet spoon set up with about 36" to 42"" of leader from diver to trailer and let out line for a 6 to 10 count while going troll speed.
Usually that will work pretty good. 

If your going through schools and not getting hit then try varying the speed, and pulling the rod forward as you troll then letting it drop back. And try letting out more or less line until you get hit. Sometimes letting out a short line so the lure rides rides just a few yards the motor will do great because the motor is churning shad and the white bass come to get em.

If you still have no hits try making one leader longer and another rig shorter to see if that makes a difference.
Sometimes the spoon size is critical, those tiny ones seem to work best for white bass.
A word of caution, I don't troll anymore for the most part so this might be outdated or totally off. When I first started fishing the south end instead of the river trolling was the standard way to catch white bass in the lake for most folks. If they were not schooling on top.


No doubt about it when the thermocline hits hard the trollers rule the south end. Those suspended fish are most easily caught trolling. Especially when the water is very clear. 
Lone Eagle, who used to guide a lot on the lake is a pro at trolling. He made the statement once that when the water is very clear trolling works well because the fish relax once the boat is past them and when the lure comes by they are less wary about hitting it with no boat/motor directly overhead.
It's early and raining and I can't go fishing yet, so take this with a grain of salt, lol!


----------

